# Sick and Tired of Mediocrity...



## joecamp4 (Feb 22, 2003)

Okay...I have been screwing around with medicore training and a mediocre diet for a few years now.  I basically have no gains to show for it.  I need to get militant and FOCUS on my training and diet.  No more slacking, candy here a junk meal there.  I am posting a before pic of where I am at now and I will continue to post pics periodically for feedback...all criticism and comments are encouraged.  

I am 5'7" and weigh 189 lbs.  The goal is to drop to 180 and cut.  I have a lot of fat to lose and will focus on diet and hard training to lose it.  

My diet will consist of 6 meals a day and 1 gallon of water, which I will post on a regular basis

My training will be a 3 day per week split which will be posted as well.

Supps as follows:
Multi-vitamin
Creatine
Glutamine
MRP
Test Cyp (only as prescribed by the doc for testosterone deficiency)

Thanks for reading

Joe


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2003)

Excellent, what is your diet going to look like?


----------



## joecamp4 (Feb 22, 2003)

A typical day for me as far as diet goes will look like this:

Meal 1- 3 egg whites, 1 whole egg, banana

Meal 2 - MRP (myoplex)

Meal 3 - Meat (chicken, lean beef, etc), vegetable 

Meal 4 - MRP (myoplex)

Meal 5 - Meat (chicken, lean beef, etc), vegetable, Salad

Meal 6 - Protein powder mixed with water

I am a little confused about my daily calorie requirements.  If I need to lose weight, I'm thinking I need to be around 1800 calories.  The above basic diet gets me there.  Of course there will be minor fluctuations, this is just the basic premise...


----------



## joecamp4 (Feb 22, 2003)

Meals for Saturday:

1 - 3 egg whites, 1 egg, whole wheat tortilla

2 - MRP

3 - 1 can tuna, 1 tbsp mayo, whole wheat bread

4 - MRP

5 - Tri-tip steak, greenbeans, salad (proposed)

6 - Protein powder mixed w/water (proposed)

1.75 gallon of water consumed


----------

